# Ground rod not hooked up.



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Did a SC today where a customer had been having problems burning up bulbs weekly on random fixtures in the house. Turn on one light and a different light would blow a bulb. Also burned up the 2nd new AC condensers in 9 months. All voltage everywhere checked out until I cut the tab and opened the meter can. No voltage from either leg to ground. I found the ground was cut from the rod. The meter fed an outside panel where the neutrals were bonded with the grounds. The last guys charged a lot of money to rework the light boxes and replace the wire for the AC..

*My question:* Did this cause the problems? I could not cause trouble before or after I hooked up the ground rod.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope, the ground rod does absolutely nothing with respect to the problems you were having.

Look for a loose neutral.


----------



## Buxter Radcliff Jr. (Apr 13, 2010)

*No voltage*

No voltage from either leg to ground? 

You mean to grounded conductor or to EGC?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I would start at the meter and verify you have a neutral coming off the POCO side. I second MD Shunk in that it is a loose neutral somewhere. I also wouldn't mess with the ground wire until you have checked the Neutral off the transformer.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Nope, the ground rod does absolutely nothing with respect to the problems you were having.
> 
> Look for a loose neutral.


That was my thoughts when I looked into the meter can. Everything was tight.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Voltech said:


> That was my thoughts when I looked into the meter can. Everything was tight.


Okay, but did you have a neutral coming in???


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Voltech said:


> No voltage from either leg to ground. I found the ground was cut from the rod.


As stated the ground rod does not form the circuit you are measuring. If you had no voltage from either leg to ground you would have no power in the house. I will assume you meant no power from the ground rod to either leg. If the rod is not bonded to the neutral in the can then you wouldn't have any voltage.

A ground rod 's main purpose is to assist in lightning protection and it does a poor job of that.

If bulbs are buring out I would bet a loose connection or the customer needs to start using 130volt bulbs. Power company may be providing a bit more than 120v so those 130v bulbs help alot.

You should connect the rod back but I doubt it is the problem.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Okay, but did you have a neutral coming in???


Well as far I know I did. Voltage was correct from hot to neutral. In both panels and meter can.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Was a load on it at the time of the reading at all? Does anyone know a name for the hair dryer box the utility will bring out to test the neutral?


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> Was a load on it at the time of the reading at all? Does anyone know a name for the hair dryer box the utility will bring out to test the neutral?


Yes, I tested with the MB's off and with everything I could turn on, turned on.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> Was a load on it at the time of the reading at all? Does anyone know a name for the hair dryer box the utility will bring out to test the neutral?


It's called the "Beast of Burden". I actually own one. You can either plug it in the meter socket or connect it with alligator clips.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Whats the "Beast of Burden" actually do?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Voltech said:


> Whats the "Beast of Burden" actually do?


Sounds like it puts a load on it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Voltech said:


> Whats the "Beast of Burden" actually do?


Pulls oxcarts and plows. 

The electrical version just heavily loads one leg, then the other, and the voltage fluctuations are monitored on the readouts.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

How much did it set you back?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> How much did it set you back?


About 800 bucks. I might sell it, since they have a new version out called the "Mega Beast" that puts 80 amps of unbalanced load on the line. The regular beasat of burden I have (Super Beast) puts 30 couple amps on the line. Still plenty to show up any suspected open neutral or open hot I've ever used it on.

Anyone want to buy it?


----------



## MadRoper (Apr 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> About 800 bucks. I might sell it, since they have a new version out called the "Mega Beast" that puts 80 amps of unbalanced load on the line. The regular beasat of burden I have (Super Beast) puts 30 couple amps on the line. Still plenty to show up any suspected open neutral or open hot I've ever used it on.
> 
> Anyone want to buy it?


In what situation do you need that much current to show an open neutral?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MadRoper said:


> In what situation do you need that much current to show an open neutral?


How much? 30 or 80?


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> About 800 bucks. I might sell it, since they have a new version out called the "Mega Beast" that puts 80 amps of unbalanced load on the line. The regular beasat of burden I have (Super Beast) puts 30 couple amps on the line. Still plenty to show up any suspected open neutral or open hot I've ever used it on.
> 
> Anyone want to buy it?


I'm interested. Do you also offer a personal tutorial on how to use it?


----------



## MadRoper (Apr 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> How much? 30 or 80?


Either one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Romex Butcher said:


> I'm interested. Do you also offer a personal tutorial on how to use it?


The instructions are one page, and it has lots of pictures. Seriously, if I lineman can use it, so can you.


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> The instructions are one page, and it has lots of pictures. Seriously, if I lineman can use it, so can you.


Are you saying I'm as dumb as a lineman?  :jester:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> About 800 bucks. I might sell it, since they have a new version out called the "Mega Beast" that puts 80 amps of unbalanced load on the line. The regular beasat of burden I have (Super Beast) puts 30 couple amps on the line. Still plenty to show up any suspected open neutral or open hot I've ever used it on.
> 
> Anyone want to buy it?


You must do a lot of service work. I have not had many SC that I "think" I would need this on. Key word being "think". But then again it could just what I need..Thanks


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

POCO here uses a simple 1000w resistive load tester with alligator clips. Kinda looks like a big soldering iron. You could make one out of anything load worthy.

Load one side while reading voltage on the other.

I'm not sure what their allowable voltage spike is but, with a bad neutral, anything over a few volts...maybe 10.... will show in the lights getting brighter.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

Voltech said:


> Did a SC today where a customer had been having problems burning up bulbs weekly on random fixtures in the house. Turn on one light and a different light would blow a bulb. Also burned up the 2nd new AC condensers in 9 months. All voltage everywhere checked out until I cut the tab and opened the meter can. No voltage from either leg to ground. I found the ground was cut from the rod. The meter fed an outside panel where the neutrals were bonded with the grounds. The last guys charged a lot of money to rework the light boxes and replace the wire for the AC..
> 
> *My question:* Did this cause the problems? I could not cause trouble before or after I hooked up the ground rod.


 

thats allot of problems for missing a ground bond


----------

